# The Pentax K-1 is an awesome camera



## Kjar (Jan 5, 2017)

I thought I might just drop a thread about how awesome this new camera is. It's been enduring the weather and nailing the shot. I've had it for a few months now and I have gotten over the 'buyers remorse' for not going with a more streamlined camera like the D810 (or what not).




Pentax K-1 with 15-30 f/2.8 & battery grip


----------



## Derrel (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm old, I guess. To me, the retro-inspired looks of the K-1 are beautiful, absolutely beautiful. It looks like *a camera*, not a consumer electronics "thing"! Got any shots of it in the rain, or not in the rain, but showing the front view of the camera? 

I've not heard much about this new FF Pentax from actual owners. Would love to hear any impressions you have of it.


----------



## Kjar (Jan 5, 2017)

I don't have any other rainy photos of the camera. I can give some of my impressions, though.
My style of photography is throw my camera in a backpack and go. I don't like having to worry about fragile electronics getting wet or hitting a hard surface and breaking. This camera is a TANK. Solid build quality and feels great. Same for the lens. The controls on the top are great, easy to access and quick to adjust. The LCD screen is amazing for getting those awkward shots. 
I have yet to run into any problems with it, let alone even have a complaint. 
And talking about the aesthetics- I love the way it looks. This camera is an upgrade from my Olympus EM5 Mk2 which also has a bit of a retro look. The K-1 doesn't shout new or gimmicky, nor does it shout old and outdated. It just seems right.
I can answer any questions that you or others may have. Cheers!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 5, 2017)

Lets see some pics with the data! Curious too


----------



## limr (Jan 5, 2017)

Let's see...solidly built, rugged and tank-like, reliable as death or taxes, beautiful to look at, great glass and excellent image quality....yeah, all sounds like business as usual for Pentax


----------



## Kjar (Jan 5, 2017)

Before and after. Amazing how much I was able to pull out of the shadows. Stellar image quality.







ISO 800, 30mm, f/2.8, 1/8 sec. Shot right after sunset handheld.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 5, 2017)

I had the Pentax K-3 and with out a doubt was/is one heck of a camera that with stood well below freezing  temps and didn't not miss a beat, just a well made rugged camera with unbelievable weather sealing at its price point.If It wasn't for third party lens support for long lenses, I probably still be shooting with it. Thats a great looking rig, I bet it's built like a Sherman tank.


----------



## Dragster3 (Aug 13, 2017)

I dream about that camera...


----------



## benhasajeep (Aug 24, 2017)

I was very interested in the K-1 when I saw its sensor stats and price.  It has to be one of the best Deals for full frame DSLR's.  If I could afford 2 systems I would have definitely tried it.  First DSLR I ever used was my dad's Pentax ME Super.  Always cheered for Pentax.  I have a Pentax rifle scope that was also an excellent deal for what it is.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 25, 2017)

Kjar said:


> I don't like having to worry about fragile electronics getting wet or hitting a hard surface and breaking



One of the things that has kept me with Pentax over the years. Went with a K3 II last year and have no regrets. Once I learned how to take advantage of all the features it offered, it became a joy to work with. The K1 has been on my radar since it was released and hope to add it before the end of the year. Just need to figure out how to spin it to the wife.


----------



## Peeb (Aug 25, 2017)

Ever since my infatuation with the K-1000 back in the 1970s I've pulled for pentax even tho I don't own one.  If camera lens mounts were generically interchangeable, I'd consider getting one!


----------



## Dragster3 (Aug 25, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Ever since my infatuation with the K-1000 back in the 1970s I've pulled for pentax even tho I don't own one.  If camera lens mounts were generically interchangeable, I'd consider getting one!


They are...k mount. Insane amount of lenses. The K1 is k mount right?

Sent from my RS988 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Peeb (Aug 25, 2017)

Dragster3 said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > Ever since my infatuation with the K-1000 back in the 1970s I've pulled for pentax even tho I don't own one.  If camera lens mounts were generically interchangeable, I'd consider getting one!
> ...


No- I'm saying I can't plug my nikon glass into a pentax k1, which is the issue.  Manufacturers (for good business reasons) make their mounts proprietary.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 25, 2017)

Peeb said:


> No- I'm saying I can't plug my nikon glass into a pentax k1,



https://www.amazon.com/Fotodiox-Pro-Lens-Mount-Adapter/dp/B003EAUBDE no electrical contacts so you won't pickup Nikon cooties


----------



## limr (Aug 25, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > No- I'm saying I can't plug my nikon glass into a pentax k1,
> ...



Nikon cooties! 

(Smokey, our love of Pentax is another thing we have in common!)


----------



## Peeb (Aug 25, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > No- I'm saying I can't plug my nikon glass into a pentax k1,
> ...


Ha!  All my lenses are "G" lenses with no aperture ring- won't it be impossible to shoot anything less than max closed-down without electronics?


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 25, 2017)

Peeb said:


> won't it be impossible to shoot anything less than max closed-down without electronics?



supposedly allows manual & aperture priority, but I can't verify that.


----------



## Destin (Aug 25, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > won't it be impossible to shoot anything less than max closed-down without electronics?
> ...



Yeah, aperture priority because it expects there to be a manual aperture ring. 

If it could control the aperture blades it would also allow shutter priority and/or full auto modes.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 10, 2017)

Every time I look at it and it specs.  I want to order one.  Pentax lenses are much cheaper than their Canon / Nikon counterparts not having to have IS/VR in the lenses.  I actually priced a camera, grip, and 4 lenses that I would want.  $6,600  .  

I might get away with adding a Nikon to the collection, from the wife .  But a camera and lenses with Pentax on it, would be a tad harder .


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 10, 2017)

Destin said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > Peeb said:
> ...


So, my AF and AF-D lenses would work on a Pentax body then?   Hmmm  

Though I do have that Pentax ME Super now with the 4 MF K lenses.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 10, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> I might get away with adding a Nikon to the collection, from the wife . But a camera and lenses with Pentax on it, would be a tad harder



If you can't get creative enough to sell it, you might need to turn in your man card or take a refresher course  I find when I'm failing to sell the wife, on something a gift card to her favorite jewelry store will do wonders on improving my closing chances


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 10, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> > I might get away with adding a Nikon to the collection, from the wife . But a camera and lenses with Pentax on it, would be a tad harder
> ...



Well if I'm buying a Pentax and lenses.  The gift card for the wife will have to be to the local Hallmark store.


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 18, 2017)

Kjar said:


> I can answer any questions that you or others may have. Cheers!



Does the battery really take 6 hours to charge? and bad life?

Does it really take 3-5 seconds to delete a photo?

Focus points too centrally located and slow focus?

These are the common downsides...I don't believe it.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 18, 2017)

I was watching one on Ebay today.  I came really close to clicking on the button.  Don't really need it.  But.....


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 19, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> I was watching one on Ebay today.  I came really close to clicking on the button.  Don't really need it.  But.....


Do it...I won't tell anybody.

Sent from my RS988 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 19, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> I was watching one on Ebay today.  I came really close to clicking on the button.  Don't really need it.  But.....



If you're afraid the wife might find out, you can have it shipped to me. I'll hold it for you till you can break the news to her.


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 19, 2017)

I can also store it. Lol

Sent from my RS988 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 19, 2017)

Dragster3 said:


> I can also store it. Lol
> 
> Sent from my RS988 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



I'll up the commitment to take it out on receipt and put it through a thorough quality control check, so that once you're ready you can be assured it works properly.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 19, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Dragster3 said:
> 
> 
> > I can also store it. Lol
> ...



Ok, I will rent you one the U-haul way.  $19.95 a day.  But $1.59 a shutter actuation.


----------



## Kjar (Sep 20, 2017)

Dragster3 said:


> Kjar said:
> 
> 
> > I can answer any questions that you or others may have. Cheers!
> ...



1. I haven't tested charge time and I don't have a dead battery on me. That being said, six hours seems excessive. As I recall the advertised shot count for one battery is right around 750. I personally have had great success with the battery's and feel satisfied with their longevity. I use both Pentax and off brand.

2. Just tested this. (Shooting full frame) Recording RAW to two SD cards, it took almost exactly three seconds to delete a single photo. Do remember that this a 36 megapixel raw file, times two. Recording a JPEG just to one SD card  it still took about three seconds.

3. Not sure what "Focus points too centrally located" means, but I have no problems with the focus points and I would say the are on par with say Nikon or Cannon. I would say that the focusing is very dependent on the lens. All the glass I have is fast, and have had no problems (15-30, 77, 28-105 and 300mm).
    THIS CAMERA IS NOT A SPORTS CAMERA. The buffer speed is horrendous. 10-12 shots and the buffer is full and you are dead in the water for a good 30 seconds. **EDIT** Just tested this on continuous high, I got about 25 shots before dead in the water. Not as bad, but you still have to be picky. This is, of course, writing to two SD cards in RAW.

Hope this helps!


----------



## pez (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## pez (Jan 18, 2018)

OMG, I had no idea that the Sony Pixelshift was so rudimentary and makes you use Sony proprietary software


----------



## Kjar (Jan 24, 2018)

I love the idea of pixel shift, but I don't see a practical use. With a sensor putting out 36 megapixels, why do you need a higher res photo? Unless your printing billboards, that is.


----------



## pez (Jan 24, 2018)

I guess Sony realized this when they put the gimped version on their bodies, lol. Perhaps it's for those who wish they had a medium format camera for landscapes. I use it on my K70 and KP  from time to time though- it really does work great in the right situation.


----------

